# eyelash viper and atrox pics



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

thought id put a couple of pics of my hots, i know they arnt brilliant but ill try and take some more. (im new to the forums)

























































the one below is my baby and as you can see he has a little bit of shed on his head that needs to come off but hes doing just fine


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

all im seeing is red crosses mate


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ha sorry mate i think ive sorted it, any ideas how you bring the pic in from you photo folder on the c drive as it asks me for my url and im not all that with computers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I always use Photobucket personally, its a photohosting website where you store your photos and link them up, nice snakes by the way, I like the eyelash are they hard to keep? I heard sometimes they can be a pain to get feeding?

That Atrox isnt like other albino atrox I have seen, its a pretty one not as white as some.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what kind of atrox you have?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Those eyelash vipers are stunning, one of the few hot venomous snakes I'd keep...if I was going to keep them that is.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Those eyelash vipers are really stunning. I've often thought that they'd be one of the species I'd go for if I ever got into hots.

I've heard they can be tricky to keep and have relatively short life-spans. Is that correct?

Also, did you breed the baby yourself?

cheers

Stuart


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

teh eyelash vipers are supposed to be tricky feeders when you get them but i have 2 now and the day i got t hem home i fed them and they grabbed straight away, they came from Glades Herps, but were collected from Germany. they are real easy to keep. i keep them in a glass viv 18" x18" x 24"(tall) with a water section at the front with a heater and water pump. this works great as when you turn off the light at night the water is warm and still heats the viv plus you get great humidity in there and this is with most of the roof being meshed over as well.

The Atrox is a stunner and is darker than normal, again from Glades herps,


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> teh eyelash vipers are supposed to be tricky feeders when you get them but i have 2 now and the day i got t hem home i fed them and they grabbed straight away, they came from Glades Herps, but were collected from Germany. they are real easy to keep. i keep them in a glass viv 18" x18" x 24"(tall) with a water section at the front with a heater and water pump. this works great as when you turn off the light at night the water is warm and still heats the viv plus you get great humidity in there and this is with most of the roof being meshed over as well.
> 
> The Atrox is a stunner and is darker than normal, again from Glades herps,


 
good old glades...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics, just love the eyelash vipers... would definately be my first snake if I ever decided to keep hots!

Keep the pics coming


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

any pictures of the set up?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

im off to Germany (hamm) at the weekend so im hopefully going to be picking up another arborial viper so ill send over some pics


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ill add some pics of the set up some time in the week but i have to put them on my web site and then copy them for some reason as i can copy and paste them from my c drive and these are pics that are already on there. im going to try and get phot bucket.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

stunning western...i want an :crazy:eastern...so tempted to order one...you are no help...HAHA!!! seeing your atrox is making me want that eastern so bad!!! i may have to thank you next week!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

just get one Habu, they are nice snakes but be careful.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> just get one Habu, they are nice snakes but be careful.


 
they cost almost $80! for cb's!!...:lol2: how can i afford that?:crazy:


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

so are these eyelash vipers being captive bred in the UK?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

ive not seen them in the UK but they are deffo about in Germany etc...

ill have a look when i go because i didnt collect them last time


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

see!....$75.00 right now!!!...oooh!!! should i?......right to the airport!!!oooooHHH!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

damn you and your ridiulously cheap prices:bash::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> damn you and your ridiulously cheap prices:bash::lol2:


 
hey, delta dash costs $80.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome pics. I'd get a DWA license JUST for an Eyelash Viper - *Stunning*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm buying it!!...i've decided. pythondave82, thank you...i needed a push!!:no1:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

is that the actual eastern diamondback that you buying. its really nice! i have always thought i'd prefer a western but that eastern is amazing! make sure you post pics HABU!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Habu looks like a great new addition and the orginal post nice eyelash vipers. :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm going to order it tomorrow. i just got done with the cage...i had to dig through my junk. maybe tues. or wend. i'll be going to the airport. cincinnati is delta's main hub. can't wait!!:flrt::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's 4' long too. eating small rats. how do you say?........i'm chuffed!!!:lol2:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet! Can't wait to see pics. I have to gety a few today of my new additions I cannot wait. :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see pics. I have to gety a few today of my new additions I cannot wait. :lol2:


 eric, i don't have a camera...i'll have to scan it!!:lol2: should look fine!! four foot is decent size. i prefer an established animal. they have two but the pic is the 4 footer the other is 3 1/2 but it's pattern is poorer. easterns are the king of n. american rattlers IMO. i'm calling them tomorrow. it's on kingsnake if you want to see the ad. i'm tickled. it'll be my birthday present to myself.:no1:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Habu not a problem! Easterns are nice I'm wiorking on paying off a pair of albino easterns as we speak. Athough I have a friend paying for half. With the price of the new red eyed leucistics. I thought I was gonna have to back out but think I can make it work.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

did we just hijack this thread?:lol2: .... with this eastern, i was at the tipping point anyway. i'm a classic lover myself. i have a feeling this rattler will pound the rats. i will see about the sex of it when i call. ad didn't say. thanks for the enthusiasm!!!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

:whistling2:Yes we did. Sorry to the orginal poster.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as long as it doesnt pound your arm:lol2:, Ray Hunter took a bad hit from a 4foot eastern a couple of months back, didnt sound like a pleasent experience at all


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry pythondave for muscling in on this thread of yours.:blush:

yep suik, you don't make mistakes or get sloppy....period. my first eastern i caught had me shaking!....... they are really bad boyz. i won't get sloppy with a hot. getting nailed before was enough for me.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

make sure you post some pics of your eastern, ha dont get nailed id feel like i was my fault lol, my friend has a pair of albino easterns, ive not seen them but i belive thay are a lavander style. (stunning)
:mf_dribble:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

essexchondro said:


> so are these eyelash vipers being captive bred in the UK?


They are being bred in Europe, Dave's eyelash vipers came via us (and the atrox), we've had a number of them, all feed well and are absolutely stunning!!

I have a picture of one of our albino easterns ...


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

they are stunners Ritch, anybody guys whos after Venomous or needs advise hes the one.

come on lets see some of these polylepis and Kings


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol - Rich isn't Glidergirl :lol2:. Hehe! I'm the 'better' half  I'm sure you'd rather see piccies of Sugar Gliders but ho hom, there's no accounting for taste 



















and a very poor picture of one of our Kings eating a defrost rat, just to prove they do eat rodents!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how big is that king?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

He's around 12ft , and we have bigger ... but I don't have pics of those I'm afraid!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool are they in the shop or in private?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Private I'm afraid. In the shop we have Pakistan Blacks, Red spitter, leu and het for leu monacleds, ooooh, and the banded water cobra's (Boulengerina a. annulata) which are all feeding on defrost fluffs now!!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice, i did guess rich wasnt glider girl but thought he may have been using your Log In :lol2:

id love to see the gliders but its only Reptiles LOL


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

have to make do with the pictures then:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

pythondave82 said:


> they are stunners Ritch, anybody guys whos after Venomous or needs advise hes the one.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

some great snakes and pics there mate:2thumb:


----------

